# Horn issue: Control Circuit for Signal Horn (Short to plus)



## gh3m0t0k (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello,

I have a Passat CC 2011, and I'm facing some issue with the horn.

My horn is not working anymore due to the error: 
03266 - Control Circuit for Signal Horn 
006 - Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100110
Fault Priority: 2

- checked / swapped the relay for the horn (functional).
- checked the horn and the connectivity to the horn (functional and working when I remove the relay and I connect pin 3-5 directly).
I think the issue is with the low current coming to the relay which should activate the coil from the relay .. (because I can not hear any noise from the relay when I push the steering wheel).


I will let you know what I have done before getting this issue (when everything was functional) .. it's a long story why I did it .. but I will just say what I did.
I have removed the relay and connected with a short wire the pins 3 and 5 (so I did manually the work what the relay should do), and I connected pin 1 and 2 (which were the pins which should activate the relay's coil)
I suppose connecting pins 1 and 2 was a bad idea, since then I got the error (03266) which is appearing instantly every time I clear it.

Can anyone let me know what is the trouble which I generated connecting pin 1 and 2 ? Or what can be the issue .. and where to look for ? Should I check: CECM T52b/41 - Output for dual tone horn relay ?

I will supply any info if needed, even the pictures how it was, what I did .. etc.

Thank you for your time!


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

You'll need to post a complete Autoscan using the latest VCDS software before anyone here will help you out. Too many pirate cables out there...


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

VW has issues with the wiring being too short in '11 models.
On a GTI I serviced, I found the horn wire (bullet connector) was disconnected. 
The dealer diagnosed it as a bad clock spring (aka spiral cassette).

Heed all safety warnings and read your Bentley service manual.
Once the air bag is removed, you can look for the horn wire. I pinched the female terminal to make a tighter fit. 
I also pulled more slack out of the harness.


----------



## gh3m0t0k (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is my complete scan from yesterday, it's not the latest software update since appeared to me that I have to update the software and I didn't.
Anyway I can assure you that is the original cable, when I bought it was around 400 pounds.

Monday,15,September,2014,14:40:07:15818
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator
VCDS Version: 12.12.2.0
Data version: 20140212


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZCE532205 License Plate: 


Chassis Type: 3C (7N0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 14 15 16 17 19 25 36 37 42 44 46 4C 4F 52
53 55 56 61 62 72 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZCE532205 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
*09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010*
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
14-Susp. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4C-Tire Pressure II -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
61-Battery Regul. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (J623-CFFB) Labels: 03L-906-018-CFF.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 018 BG HW: 03L 907 309 N
Component: R4 2,0L EDC H26 8243 
Revision: 41H26--- Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 001D0012042401080000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018BG 003007
ROD: EV_ECM20TDI01103L906018BG.rod
VCID: 70E5DF6BAB9ED99E6B7-8025

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 1 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.lbl
Part No SW: 02E 300 057 A HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2708 
Revision: 05351113 Serial number: 00001108032120
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 1737C4F726B06EA64AD-8042

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3AA-614-109.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 614 109 AC HW: 3AA 614 109 AC
Component: J104 C2 450M VDCE 0022 
Revision: --H07--- Serial number: 00000004575388
Coding: 0007603
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 6ED9C11379AACF6E79B-803B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 ES HW: 5K0 907 044 ES
Component: Climatronic H18 1112 
Revision: 00001003 
Coding: 0000004803
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_SE36.rod
VCID: 80050FAB1B3E491E1B7-80D5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 3AA-937-087.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 937 087 D HW: 3AA 937 087 D
Component: BCM PQ47 H 413 0455 
Revision: BB413001 
Coding: 000000000000000000080010B40089A443757688616005606480C7200041
Shop #: WSC 05311 123 12345
VCID: 3B7F3847BA586AC68E5-806E

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 955 119 D HW: 3C8 955 119 D Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 27061 10 0603 
Coding: 00B795

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 060811 05 54 0403 
Coding: 02302A

1 Fault Found:
03266 - Control Circuit for Signal Horn 
006 - Short to Plus
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100110
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
 Reset counter: 206
Mileage: 126314 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2030.14.07
Time: 14:35:29

Freeze Frame:
Term 15 On
Voltage: 14.55 V
ON
ON
ON
OFF
OFF


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J446) Labels: 3AE-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 3AE 919 475 HW: 7N0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE 8K H04 0009 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 77631120304474
Coding: 108103
Shop #: WSC 99999 1023 2097151
ASAM Dataset: EV_EPHVA18VW47X0000 001003
ROD: EV_EPHVA18VW4280000_SE36.rod
VCID: FCFD7B5B77D62DFE47F-80A9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 14: Susp. Elect. (J250) Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 907 376 A HW: 3C0 907 376 
Component: DAEMPFUNGS-SG H07 0071 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 02081105050001
Coding: 010180
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2757F43756D0DE26FAD-8072

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 R HW: 5N0 959 655 R
Component: J234__305 VW10 HI 1918 
Revision: 22014000 Serial number: 003K0PG0QSRG 
Coding: 0012341
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 4C9D6B9B2FF6DD7E37F-8019

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MTS673772061 

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MTS662681911 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HTS6I6BN9AKJ 

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HTS6B8PL9AKR 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BG HW: 5K0 953 569 T
Component: LENKS.MODUL 014 0140 
Revision: FF010040 Serial number: 20110721300472
Coding: 099A270000
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03004
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 6BDFC80782B83A465E5-803E

Multi Function Steering Wheel Control Module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E30000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 870 L HW: 3C8 920 870 L
Component: KOMBI H04 0607 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 140F01
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04114
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW21.rod
VCID: 346D137B9F06A5BE4FF-8061

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway (J533) Labels: 7N0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 L HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H41 1620 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 300711F1001800
Coding: 469006
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 3973224FB06458D69C9-806C

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 HW: 3AA 959 433 
Component: IMMO 043 0400 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: F6E9697381FA77AE31B-80A3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 J
Component: ELV 029 0380
3C0905861J ELV 029 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr (J810) Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 959 760 A HW: 3C8 959 760 A
Component: Sitzmemory H05 2501 
Revision: 00H05000 
Coding: 000039
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 336F10679208A286565-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 F HW: 1T0 035 680 F
Component: RNS-MID H55 3970 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L6219037
Coding: 04000402040000A0000F
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 31631A6F68149096249-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 701 HW: 3C0 959 793 C
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0501 
Revision: 12110009 Serial number: 0003277092
Coding: 0211B7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGFPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: EDDB461F3CACB476C01-80B8

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000002335559 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 M HW: 5N1 909 148 G
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.299 1002 
Revision: 1AH03733 Serial number: 00112160169401
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3C7D3B5B7F566DFE87F-8069

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 959 433 HW: 3AA 959 433 
Component: KSG PQ47 ELV 043 0634 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 18910A0001860E3636041F1FE0088F0A107801
Shop #: WSC 02410 995 180524
VCID: F6E9697381FA77AE31B-80A3

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 951 605 D
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H08 9001

Subsystem 2 - Component: NGS n.mounted 

Subsystem 3 - Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 532 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H41 1620 
Revision: H41 Serial number: 300711F1001800
Coding: 00000008
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: EFE75C173EA04666F2D-80BA

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3AA 919 204 A HW: 3AA 919 204 A
Component: Analoguhr 004 0003 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 959 702 HW: 3C0 959 792 C
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0501 
Revision: 14110009 Serial number: 0003278577
Coding: 0211B6
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X A04001
ROD: EV_TSGBPQ35BRFVW46X.rod
VCID: EED9411331AA4F6EF9B-80BB

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000002329619 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3AA-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3AA 907 801 G HW: 3AA 907 801 G
Component: J540 EPB4 VW-64783 0009 
Revision: H19 Serial number: 00000000139968
Coding: 0022167
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 356B2E7F5C7CBCB6781-8060

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0148 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3493064
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 346D137B5706A5BE4FF-8061

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0008 
Coding: 00000053

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0008 
Coding: 00000053

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 F HW: 1T0 035 680 F
Component: RNS-MID H55 3970 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7L6219037
Coding: 04000402040000A0000F
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 31631A6F68149096249-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 61: Battery Regul. (J840) Labels: 1K0-907-534.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 534 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: Batt.regelung H41 1620 
Serial number: 300711F1001800
Coding: 030B185A
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: F1E35A6F28945096E49-80A4

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 1K0 915 181 H HW: 1K0 915 181 A
Component: J367-BDM H07 0180 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 7P6 035 730 E HW: 7P6 035 730 E
Component: TELEFON H09 2730 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007660567718
Coding: 0A01000000010101
Shop #: WSC 00015 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_UHVNA A01015
ROD: EV_UHVNA.rod
VCID: 346D137B9F06A5BE4FF-8061

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## gh3m0t0k (Mar 24, 2014)

*Clarifications*

Ok, I will let you know what I've done, even I wasn't so keen to do it because was just a foolish mistake:
1. I wanted to retrofit the siren so that I have the chirp when I lock/unlock my car (my car didn't have it, no matter the vcds coding I used)
2. Looked on some tutorials and they said the horn which have to be replaced it's under the fender on the passenger side
3. Found nothing under the fender as the tutorial said .. so that I thought I have to replace my only horn!
4. I pushed the steering wheel and I located my horn by the sound just next to the bumper on the driver side.
5. I replaced the horn and did everything accordingly to the tutorial (the ground from the old horn + a new cable from the CCM + *the 12V positive used from the old horn removing the replay and connected them as in the picture bellow*):
In the second picture: *left *wire connects pin 3 and 5 (giving 12V to my siren), *right *wire connects pin 1 and 2 (which should be the current use to move the spring in the relay).


















6. after this operation the siren was functional, chirping .. but no horn ! (I thought that the chirping siren will operate as a horn too, but wasn't)
7. took me few hours of reading to realize that I should have left the old horn and installed the siren separately, because they were 2 distinguish things. :banghead:
8. I've put the old horn back and did the connections as before + I put the relay back into it's place .. and I installed the siren properly .. in it's place (under the fender on the passenger side).
9. Conclusion: the siren it's working as it should.. but the horn it's not .. even I put everything back like it was.

That's why I'm not so prone to check the clock spring .. but more to check CECM, maybe something happened when I connected pin 1 and 2 after removing the relay..


----------



## gh3m0t0k (Mar 24, 2014)

ElSupremo said:


> You'll need to post a complete Autoscan using the latest VCDS software before anyone here will help you out. Too many pirate cables out there...


the complete autoscan and the story above.
Thanks


----------



## gh3m0t0k (Mar 24, 2014)

any ideas ?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Remove jumper and stop rigging things.
Work like this...... as in the old days........ is over.

Install proper relay or old unit after testing the relay for function.
Verify horn directly.
Verify harness as per wire diagram for proper order/not shorted and ability to carry current.

It is possible you damaged the BCM.

Try a default of BCM


----------



## gh3m0t0k (Mar 24, 2014)

Here is the CECM removed from my car 
This weekend I will bring it to the electrician, the suspect faulty pin is shown in the second picture.


----------

